# pedigree vs. ownership papers



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I got my 7 generation pedigree today for Blue, It says *indicates American staffordshire terrior* WTH My paper work when i gotr him said American Pit Bull Terrior. and he has a few ch and grch and AA's in his ped witch is cool. but i thought he was apbt when i got him now his ped has me confused. Oh and now that i have a ped that says American Staffordshire terrior does that mean i could akc register him? any answers would help.


----------



## spliff (Aug 1, 2009)

can you post the ped?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im will try


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok its in a pdf file how would i go about doing that?


----------



## spliff (Aug 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> ok its in a pdf file how would i go about doing that?


I'm not sure never heard of a pdf file.I'm not to computer savvy lol maybe someone else might chime in.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

* indicates American Staffordshire Terrier.

That means that any of the dogs in your dogs pedigree with the * in front are registered as Amstaffs .


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh thanks so much.


----------

